# Computer extrem laut



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Juli 2011)

Ich habe meine Pc immer neben mir stehen.
Und seit dem ich eine ATI x1950pro drin habe ist der PC extrem laut.
Meine frage ist wie kann ich denn Lüfter runter Schrauben?
Ich weiß das dass eig. per CCC(catalyst control center) geht.
Aber ich finde es nicht bei der Version 10.2.


Freue mich über schnelle antworten


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juli 2011)

Versuch es mal mit dem MSI Afterburner
Was für eine Karte was vorher drin? 
Nicht, dass das Netzteil jetzt unterdimensioniert ist und deshalb aufdreht...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe meine GTX470 gegen eine 5870 getauscht, die ist aber noch nicht da.
Ich habe das Windows komplett neu drauf gemacht.
MSI Afterburnner bringt garnix habe ich schon probiert.
Ich glaube das netzteil reicht locker aus. 
Alles was in meine sig. ist habe ich.


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juli 2011)

Und wo genau steht jetzt die X1950? Oder besteht das Problem schon länger und die Karte wurde später durch die GTX470/HD5870 getauscht?? (wobei du das Sys1 ja noch nicht lange hast)
Sry, aber um welchen der beiden PCs geht es?

€dit: Oooder ist die X1950 eine Übergangslösung? Dann hätte ich es verstanden
Sieht so aus, als ließe sich die Lüfterdrehzahl nicht senken: KLICK MICH


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Juli 2011)

Es handelt sich um Sys1.
Ich habe die 1950pro nur Übergangsweise drin bis die 5870 da ist.
Und die karte im Surf/chat betrieb ordentlich laut ist und heiß wird, und
das Tierisch nervt


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juli 2011)

Wenn sie heiß wird sollte man sowieso nicht drosseln und wenn sie dazu noch laut ist, hilft nur ein anderer Kühler (welcher sich für die kurze Zeit wohl nicht lohnt)... 
Hast du ein Bild der Karte, vielleicht kann man ja einen leiseren Lüfter als Übergangs(übergangs)Lösung draufschnallen


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Juli 2011)

Also es ist eine Singel slot karte von sapphier
Ich möchte aber nix beschädigen oder so da ich sie mir geliehen habe
http://static.trustedreviews.com/ab05b8%7Ca72f_3577-final.jpg


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juli 2011)

Dann wirst du wohl damit leben müssen

Was bedeutet "extrem heiß" eigentlich? Über 60-70°C im Idle(!) oder was?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Juli 2011)

Genau 64°C im Idel
deswegen frage ich ja was kann da machen ausser was kaputt zumachen
Zumal die Karte auch eine Asus P5E5 Deluxe/WifiAP@n mit eine Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 mit 2x4GB DDR3 1333mhz
extrem leise lief. Deshalb wundert mich das 
*
*


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juli 2011)

Die Karte hat wie viele aktuelle Karten einfach eine Mindestlüfterdrehzal, die nur per BIOS Flash umgangen werden kann.
Laut dem verlinkten Thread wird der Lüfter also nicht unter 41% drehen.


----------



## schlappe89 (9. Juli 2011)

geh mal die Punkte ab:

Kühler vertaubt oder verstopft?
Lüfter hat Lagerschaden?
Kühlkörper während dem Betrieb mal anfassen. Ist er heiß?

Beste Lösung wäre den Kühlkörper abzumachen, komplett zu reinigen und dann mit neuer WLP zu montieren.

64° im Idle bei hoher Drehzahl ist auf jeden Fall nicht normal.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Juli 2011)

Finde ich komisch die Karte lief auf dem eben Angegeben sachen so leise.
Ich konnte sogar L4D2 Spielen ohne das sie Laut wurde. 
Und ich habe da die Karte verwendet die jetzt auf meine AMD Sys habe.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Juli 2011)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> geh mal die Punkte ab:
> 
> Kühler vertaubt oder verstopft?
> Lüfter hat Lagerschaden?
> ...



Ich habe mir die Karte bei meinem Ausbilder ausgeliehen
Und wir habe sie komplett auseinander gebaut (Kühlkörper ab, Lüfter auseinader usw.)und alles gereinigt daran kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## _chris_ (9. Juli 2011)

Lies mal mit GPU-Z die Spannung aus, vllt. liegt ein Defekt vor und die Spannung ist, warum auch immer, zu hoch. Du solltest auch mal schauen wie stark die GPU Auslastung im Idle ist, eventuell hat die Karte ja auch den 99% @ Idle Bug, wie manche 5870.


----------



## schlappe89 (9. Juli 2011)

Es kann natürlich sein, dass der Tempsensor was Falsches ausliest. Deswegen wäre es schon mal gut, wenn du den Kühlkörper anfasst und fühlst ob er heiß wird.

Wenn wirklich alles passt wird die Graka im Idle bei hoher Lüfterdrehzahl keine 64° heiß. Irgendwo liegt der Fehler.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Juli 2011)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich sein, dass der Tempsensor was Falsches ausliest. Deswegen wäre es schon mal gut, wenn du den Kühlkörper anfasst und fühlst ob er heiß wird.
> 
> Wenn wirklich alles passt wird die Graka im Idle bei hoher Lüfterdrehzahl keine 64° heiß. Irgendwo liegt der Fehler.



Ich habe mein Pc immer auf weil ich immer gucke ab was heiß ist oder nciht und die Graka ist ordentlich heiß aber ich verbrenne mich nicht



> Lies mal mit GPU-Z die Spannung aus, vllt. liegt ein Defekt vor und die  Spannung ist, warum auch immer, zu hoch. Du solltest auch mal schauen  wie stark die GPU Auslastung im Idle ist, eventuell hat die Karte ja  auch den 99% @ Idle Bug, wie manche 5870.



Habe mal einfach ein screen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie von Daef Richtig vermutet der Lüfter ist dauerhaft auf 41%


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Juli 2011)

Wie bekomme ich nun den Lüfter von 41% auf 25% oder desgleichen?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Juli 2011)

Kann mir keiner mehr helfen ?


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juli 2011)

Um den Lüfter bzw. die Drehzahl geringer als 41& regeln zu können musst du das BIOS flashen und dort einen geringeren Min. Fanspeed einstellen


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Juli 2011)

Gibt es da nicht noch einen Anderen weg?


----------



## Maier_Michl (9. Juli 2011)

> Ich habe mir die Karte bei meinem Ausbilder ausgeliehen
> Und wir habe sie komplett auseinander gebaut (Kühlkörper ab, Lüfter  auseinader usw.)und alles gereinigt daran kann es nicht liegen.



Fehler bei de/-montage = ausgeschlossen?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Juli 2011)

Maier_Michl schrieb:


> Fehler bei de/-montage = ausgeschlossen?



Sie ging danach ja Einwandfrei mit dem Asus Board


----------



## _chris_ (10. Juli 2011)

A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Habe mal einfach ein screen gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Mach mal einen Screen von dem Register Sensors, damit man die Auslastung und die Spannung auslesen kann, in dem Screen seh ich leider nichts...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der screen vom Sensor


----------



## _chris_ (10. Juli 2011)

Komisch, bei dir sind nur sehr wenige Werte, und nichts von Auslastung und Spannung. Wenn du Lust hast kannst du das mal mit nem anderen Programm auslesen...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt mal genauer geguckt.
Die Graka wird nur so Laut nachdem Spielen, um sie abzukühlen.
Das nicht schlimm aber der CPU Kühler ist der stör Faktor.
Ich habe schon im Bios geguckt ich kann da nix eintellen.
Ausser von Auto auf Voltage oder PWM.
Bei meine Intel Sys kann ich auf Silent, Perfromance oder Custom 
Deshalb wundert mich das dass es hier nicht geht.
Habe ihr Eintipp wie ich die Drehzahl runter drehen kann.
Zumal der CPu Kühler dreht die ganze zeit auf 4000rpm und die CPU ist bei 40°C

P.S. ich werde hier noch verrückt


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. Juli 2011)

Hilfe!


----------



## schlappe89 (10. Juli 2011)

Du hast ne 125W CPU und wahrscheinlich den mini-boxed Kühler drauf. Was erwartest du?

Probier eventuell noch Ati Tray Tools aus. Damit kannst du 2D Taktraten und (vielleicht) den Lüfter einstellen.
Wenn du den Lüfter der Graka mit keinem Tool runterstellen kannst, dann gehts einfach nicht. Was soll man da noch sagen?


----------



## DAEF13 (10. Juli 2011)

Jetzt stört also der CPU Kühler/Lüfter und nicht die GraKa?
Da der Lüfter bei 4000U/min dreht wird es wohl der Boxed Kühler sein, der zumindest unter Last keine Reserven hat.
Guck im BIOS mal, ob es sowas wie "Hardware Monitor" gibt, bei dem du die Lüfterregelung einstellen könntest.

€dit: Das heißt PC Health Status und ganz unten ist die Lüfterregelung 
Steht in deinem Handbuch auf Seite 52/53...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. Juli 2011)

OK Jungs ich habe mich jetzt entschieden.
Ich werde mir einen neuen Kühler holen. 
Dazu habe ich haber eine frage. 
Welchen Kühler würdet ihr nehmen?
Mugen2/3 oder den EKL Brocken aber beide mit Bequiet silentwings?
Ich bin auch in der Überlegung mir eine
Lüftersteuerung zu holen.

Für das ganz habe ich max. 50€ zur verfügung.
Also für Kühler und Lüftersteuerung 50€.
Vielleicht habet ihr noch paar andere Ideen.
Bin auch für andere Kühler offen Hauptsache leise.


----------



## _chris_ (10. Juli 2011)

Eine Alternative wäre der Scythe Yasya. Da hast du keine Probleme mit hohen Ramkühlern, und ein Poti für den Lüfter ist auch gleich mit dabei.


----------



## DAEF13 (10. Juli 2011)

Der Mugen 2 ist auf jedenfall gut, mit dem machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (11. Juli 2011)

wie seiht es denn mit dem Scythe Ninja 3 aus ist der auch gut?
Wäre es sinnvoll auch noch Geld für neue Wings auszugeben?

Welche Lüftersteuerung würde denn für 4-Lüfter reichen?

Meine Überlegung bis jetzt war:

Mugen 2 + 2xBequiet Silentwings + Scyhte Kaze Master

Wäre das gut oder kann man da noch was Verbessern 

P.S. Sollte ich Überhaupt die Silentwings nehmen


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2011)

Du musst nicht den fetten Mugen2/3 nehmen. Die Montage ist zudem sehr fummelig Diese tun es auch:

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

per Mobo (PWM-Funktion) auf 75% geregelt sind diese aus dem Case meist nicht mehr herauszuhören und kühlen immer noch sehr gut

Gruß


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (11. Juli 2011)

Also ich möchte aber OC'en (von 3.2Ghz auf 4,2Ghz).
Daher ist es Glaube besser mit dem Mugen oder nicht ?
Ich kann per PWM so gut wie garnix Regeln (Übers Bios)
Auch nicht mit dem Tool von Gigabyte (Easytune) geht nix.
Mit Speedfan kenne ich mich kein bisschen aus (keine angst ich habe schon geguckt und ich habe es geschafft denn Kühler noch lauter zumachen als erschon ist also von 4000U/min auf 5600U/min)und ich finde es nicht gerade Übersichtlich.
Daher wollte ich es mir leichte machen mit einer Lüftersteuerung.
Und mit einem Ordentlichen Kühler.

Gibt es denn noch andere gute Kühler die mit dem Mugen und dem Brocken mithalten können.


P.S. Für Lüftersteuerung und Kühler nach wie vor 50€ - 60€


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2011)

Hmmm, leistungsstärkere CPU-Kühler wären diese:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a519165.html

Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Thermalright Archon (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Noctua NH-D14 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AMD/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

aber mit dem Mugen2 oder der Alpenföhn Nordwand wärst du schon gut dabei!

Gruß


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (11. Juli 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Aber die Kühler sind nicht erschwinglich für mich.
Ich hätte da maximal an 30€ gedacht.
Die Lüfterstererung steht schon fest (Scythe Kaza master ace).

Welchen würdest du mir den Empfehlen eher den Mugen oder denn Brocken ?


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2011)

A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Aber die Kühler sind nicht erschwinglich für mich.
> Ich hätte da maximal an 30€ gedacht.
> Die Lüfterstererung steht schon fest (Scythe Kaza master ace).
> ...


Im Prinzip machst du mit beiden nichts falsch, die Kühlleistung ist in etwa auf demselben Niveau. Der Mugen ist halt aufwendiger zu montieren...

Gruß


----------

